# "a trece cu vederea" + direct object, correct usage?



## eliade.fan

Hello everyone, Craciun fericit!  Am inca o mica intrebare.    I am wondering what the correct usage is of the direct object with "a trece cu vederea."  Does this expression become split, or must it remain as one unit?  and if so, which is the preposition which follows?

For example, which is correct of the following, using the direct object "greseli," adica, ceea ce este trecut cu vederea sunt greselile:

*"Am trecut cu vederea peste greselile lui."  

"I-am trecut cu vederea greselile."

"I-am trecut greselile cu vederea."

"Am trecut greselile lui cu vederea."*

Or perhaps something else?


Another example, this time with "detaliile contractului" in the accusative:
_
*"Am trecut cu vederea detaliile contractului."

"Am trecut detaliile contractului cu vederea."
*_
_*"Am trecut cu vederea peste detaliile contractului."*_


Multumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Maybe we should start here: 

a trece cu vederea -> to overlook/ignore/pardon someone's mistakes/shortcomings or the lack of features/quality for an object

Shouldn't be used with peste, however one can use:

- am trecut peste cuvântul mamei mele (I went against my mother's wish)

 "Am trecut cu vederea detaliile contractului." This one works, sort of... I'd use deficiențele/lipsurile contractului if that's the true meaning.

"Am trecut peste detaliile contractului." -> that's borrowed from English (I went over the details ..), not recommended 

Later,


.


----------



## misadro

I should say .. better not split :
_*Am trecut cu vederea* greşelile 
                            ... greşelile lui
I-*am trecut cu vederea* greşelile  
_
However : _*Am trecut *multe *cu vederea */ I-*am trecut *multe *cu vederea * 
_The meaning would be ..  I turned a blind eye ...  

As to .. _Am trecut cu vederea detaliile contractului_ ... this would mean that I did not pay (much) attention to the details of the contract ..


----------



## irinet

The idea of the DO in Romanian is that it does not make use of prepositions. You have VP+NP (Noun). This verbal phrase refers to omitting things voluntarily.


----------



## misadro

The direct object makes use of the prepositon "pe" in Romanian .. It answers the questions .. _pe cine? ce?  .. [whom? what?] 
_
_Trezeşte pe mama şi du-te la împăratul de-i spune că eu îi fac podul _… (Creangă, Povestea porcului)  ..


----------



## irinet

That's correct. 'What' is the question here for the OD, 'a trece cu vederea' sth.
see you,


----------

